# Navigator Servitors?



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Could a ship's captain who did not want a free willed navigator take a navigator and make it a servitor with no free will?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Check out the Eisenhorn trilogy. I think the rogue trader Essene's captain Tobias Maxilla had servitor navigators. Not certain though.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Tobias Maxilla, master of the Sprint Trader Essene did have a fully servitor'ed crew, but no mention was made of the ships navigator 

(but Maxilla himself was mostly servitor/augmetics )
 and for all of his foibles, probably got along better with toasters than people anyway.

I don't think a servitor'ed navigator would work. For one thing, he technically isn't part of the crew, but on extended loan/contract from one of the guilds/Navis Nobilitae families. If you made one of them a servitor, you most likely would NEVER get another one should you ever require it.

Aren't Servitors at least lobotomised? I'm pretty sure that the Navigators do have to retain their creativity and higher brain functions in order to make sense of the Warp navigation abilities.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing before i rememberd the essene's crew. Navigating the warp would require creativity that servitors don't have. On the other hand maxilla had little contact with people because he didn't have any on his crew. Now i am not sure.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Navigating the warp requires too much brain power to leave up to a servitor. however, navigators keep to themselves and crew keep their distance to the point where they might as well not count as a crew member just like astromicans are mandatory parts of ship crews but no one interacts with them unless they have to so they are almost treated as a piece of machinery rather than a crew member.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

In the Soul Drinkers Novels Hellforge, the renegade Chapter has no Navigators at all but use the Space Hulk to fly through the warp all the time. Also in the same book the Adeptus Mechanicus fleet had no Navigators at all, all were Servitors, Tech Priest, and Machine Spirits. I thinks its quiet possible to navigate the Warp without a Navigator. You don't really need a Navigator at all. Orks for example dont use Navigators (or Psykers) at all, but they end up where they want mostly. Same for Chaos who probaly use the Deamonicly possessed Machine Spirits to go where needed. The proof is out there. You dont need Navigators.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

Ships are capable of traveling short distances through the warp without a Navigator, but the longer they travel in the warp the more likely they will get lost or attacked. 

and i found this in the Eisenhorn Omnibus page 417 "His hooded Navigator, all senses fixed on some different, quite other place, said nothing." I think that implies that Maxilla's Navigator was the only non-servitor in his crew.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> In the Soul Drinkers Novels Hellforge, the renegade Chapter has no Navigators at all but use the Space Hulk to fly through the warp all the time. Also in the same book the Adeptus Mechanicus fleet had no Navigators at all, all were Servitors, Tech Priest, and Machine Spirits. I thinks its quiet possible to navigate the Warp without a Navigator. You don't really need a Navigator at all. Orks for example dont use Navigators (or Psykers) at all, but they end up where they want mostly. Same for Chaos who probaly use the Deamonicly possessed Machine Spirits to go where needed. The proof is out there. You dont need Navigators.


one- it is true orks do not use navigators but it is a stretch to say that they get to where they are going because orks never have a thought-out destination, just a vague idea that they want to go to there the fighting is which could be anywhere in the imperium. and chaos marines do use navigators, corrupted navigators but navigators all the same.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

also Orks and Chaos tend to just drift through the warp, doing whatever they want as they go.


----------



## LongseerEldrad (Aug 23, 2009)

Orks always go where they want to go: somewhere with a punchup :grin:

However some do use wierdboyz to help in warp travel definatly, including Warboss Tuska in the codex (not quite a navigator a weirdboy, but close)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

ironhammer said:


> one- it is true orks do not use navigators but it is a stretch to say that they get to where they are going because orks never have a thought-out destination, just a vague idea that they want to go to there the fighting is which could be anywhere in the imperium. and chaos marines do use navigators, corrupted navigators but navigators all the same.




Two examples for you.

Armeggedon, Thraka had a Entire Waaaagh drop out of warp ouside the Armeggeddon System. No navigators and a waaaaagh of unseen size from mutiple empires dropped out of warp outside Armeggedon System. Hardly seems like a short jump and hardly Orks traveling aimlessly.

Deamon World by BL. There was a ship with a Possessed Spirit containing a small crew of broken slaves that fed the curropt Machine Spirit. There was 7 Word Bearers in total. The Ship did everything, and the WB was hunting a paticular target, the ship droped out of warp near the wolrd it sense the targets ship landed on. 

No NAVIGATORS. Its in the fluff that Warp Travel is possible (admittingly difficult and dangerous) without Navigators.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

but that only works for those two groups. maybe Ork Navigation works similar to their weapons, they work because they want them to. and Chaos has the warp on their side so it's possible that they can better influence it, or even their gods can navigate for them.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Israfil said:


> but that only works for those two groups. maybe Ork Navigation works similar to their weapons, they work because they want them to. and Chaos has the warp on their side so it's possible that they can better influence it, or even their gods can navigate for them.


The ork conception about the red goes faster is cause they paint the things they build for speed unconciously red. Its their instinct. Nothing Psy like and the Warp denizens dont care about the will of the orks. Chaos gods take favor of only those who worship the paticular god. Half the Legions (Word Bearers included) worship Chaos as a whole, now the Possessed Machine Spirit may know. And As I aslo pointed out There was NO Navigators for the Admechs in the Book Hellforge, they actually made calculations of where they would end up. 

Navigators helpful, not necessary.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Two examples for you.
> 
> Armeggedon, Thraka had a Entire Waaaagh drop out of warp ouside the Armeggeddon System. No navigators and a waaaaagh of unseen size from mutiple empires dropped out of warp outside Armeggedon System. Hardly seems like a short jump and hardly Orks traveling aimlessly.
> 
> ...


but how many ork empires sent sent troops to Armageddon, as opposed to how many made it there? and i never said they drifted aimlessly they just aren't particular about being terribly accurate, they knew where armegeddon was roughly and "close enough" was an acceptable margin of error. and if that's not good enough they could use their wierd boyz to get a little more accurate like LongseerEldrad said.


----------

